# electric mixer



## cooki (Feb 10, 2006)

i want to know what electric mixer brands are affordable and a good quality.i would appreciate recommendations!


----------



## stuartv (Feb 3, 2006)

KitchenAid Artisan series at Bed, Bath and Beyond + BBB 20% off coupon (they send them out constantly) = $216 + tax = Mixer Bliss.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cooki, use the search feature on this board. You'll find plenty of helpful, earlier threads on this subject.


----------



## dorothy81 (Mar 13, 2006)

I have Philips mixer and it works well. Here in Poland I have bought Zelmer (Polish brand) and it is good too.

Generally I don't recommend very cheap machines - I have made so mistake some time ago - this mixer was "worth" it's price 

I hope you will choose well.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Bought our KitchenAid bowl-lift style mixer in 1972. Still going strong. Last two kitchens I built (1976 and 2003) I put it inside the cabinet on a lift platform that swings out and up to counter height. Knapp & Vogt makes such a platform, and so does Lee Valley, at www.LeeValley.com.

We use it quite a lot since it's so handy. The accessories go into a plastic bowl which stores underneath the platform in the cabinet.

Mike :chef:


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi, 

i just bought a new Kitchen Aid mixer, and it brook down after three months, the old mixer i bought from several years back, is still working and does the same job. 

I wonder if the distributor here, was right, saying to me, You know Sir, the inside today is mostly plastic. 

Well think, should equipment suppliers not be more respectfull to a chef. 

But anyway obviously it depends the volume you are planning to place into a mixer and there are many brand out there, not cheap but durable. 

The kitchen aids, i have them just in my own house. 


regards


----------



## dorothy81 (Mar 13, 2006)

I agree MIKELM - Here in Poland we have a domestic brand: Zelmer. My mother and even grandmother have bought those mixers about 20 or 30 years ago and mixers working hard to this day.

Now where we buy new mixers it often works for three months and brake down.

Now price is the most important so producers often make cheap and not very well products - it concern mixers too


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

It's true. All the gears are nylon anymore and they tend to strip easily. That said, if you don't overload it in the first place it should last. 

I suppose a lot depends on what you want to do with your mixer. If you are baking a couple of loaves of bread every day you would want to spend some $$$ on a reliable machine. On the other hand, if you drag it out once a month to make a batch of cookies you can probably get by with something cheaper.

Jock


----------

